# Swift



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Is there a Swift rep on this site that I can contact. I have been given an
Email address but am unable to make contact either by Email or phone.
Tel


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

brightsparkretired said:


> Is there a Swift rep on this site that I can contact. I have been given an
> Email address but am unable to make contact either by Email or phone.
> Tel


There's a bloke called Peter pops in, he acts like he owns the place but tries to be helpful.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> brightsparkretired said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a Swift rep on this site that I can contact. I have been given an
> ...


Hilldweller

I think your comments about Peter were uncalled for and not particularly helpful to Brightsparkretired. See thread entitled "Rudeness"

Brightsparkretired

You can contact Peter or Kathy via their username "SwiftGroup" who I am sure will be able to help.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Ian, As the original poster is quite new, they might not have got Hilldweller's drift :roll: 
Yes, Peter Smith, Chairman of Swift Group :wink: 
They have been on extended Christmas holiday, but should be back now? Try a PM to Swiftgroup (no spaces)


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

hilldweller.
:BIG:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I for one enjoyed hilldweller's post, which made me guffaw out loud. OK, with the benefit of hindsight, it could have done with an emoticon, but the trouble with those can be they give the game away and deny the dry humour that is intended. 

And I presumed someone with a username of brightspark would be on the ball in any case 

I haven't commented on the rudeness thread, but I think hilldweller's post is a cracking example of my discomfort with it. In work situations I often see two organisations with different cultures coming together for presentations/ seminars, etc. The PC ones (mine included) can come across sterile and robotic, because they are fearful of anyone taking offence. The ones less hung-up over PC culture, by contrast, demonstrate spontaneous humour, wit, banter, and are simply more fun, frankly. 

Oh, how I hope MHF doesn't disappear up its own tight a... in future! 

Great post, hilldweller, and I'd like to think Peter had a laugh, too 

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Now Now Brian- even I don't go that far....and don't forget your emoticons :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Well I for one enjoyed hilldweller's post, which made me guffaw out loud. OK, with the benefit of hindsight, it could have done with an emoticon, but the trouble with those can be they give the game away and deny the dry humour that is intended.
> 
> And I presumed someone with a username of brightspark would be on the ball in any case
> 
> ...


Made me laugh as well - nice bit of humour but I can see why someone new to the site may not get it.

Quite agree with the PC comments above as well. I travel a lot and dread visiting our USA affiliates where everything is uber PC and you can't have a laugh/make a comment/make a joke/have a drink. Fortunately I work with a good circle of people whom I have known for a long time and we can have an un-PC laugh to relive the tension

Freudian slip, that - should have said RELIEVE the tension!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ok guys, Hilly made a funny  but lets not get carried away here on a newcomers thread please :wink: 

If you want a discussion about the site etc, I suggest you start another thread in members bar.

MHS...Rob


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> There's a bloke called Peter pops in, he acts like he owns the place but tries to be helpful.


Moi? 

Peter


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Moi?


Wee  Oui :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

brightsparkretired said:


> Is there a Swift rep on this site that I can contact. I have been given an
> Email address but am unable to make contact either by Email or phone.
> Tel


Hi

I will give you some options. Our telephone number is 01482 875740, email is [email protected] or alternatively send me a PM

Regards
Kath


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> And I presumed someone with a username of brightspark would be on the ball in any case


You won't have failed to notice however, that he signed himself brightsparkRETIRED.

I speak as one who is also retired, before anyone accuses me of ageism.
I thought Hilldweller's post was funny too though, even if not particularly informative to the OP.

Tco


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

moblee said:


> > Wee  Oui :lol:
> 
> 
> Are you taking the oui oiu ?


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*Confused*

Who,s this Weeoui guy I should contact. I think brightsparkretiredconfused might be a better "handle for me" She who must be obeyed dosen,t help either 1 minuit we are going to Norway then Poland, uk, garden
Help :roll:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> hilldweller said:
> 
> 
> > There's a bloke called Peter pops in, he acts like he owns the place but tries to be helpful.
> ...


No, not unless you lead a double life, the other high achieving Peter.

You have to settle for plain helpful in this case.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

suffolkian said:


> I think your comments about Peter were uncalled for and not particularly helpful to Brightsparkretired. See thread entitled "Rudeness"












*NB:- *


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> suffolkian said:
> 
> 
> > I think your comments about Peter were uncalled for and not particularly helpful to Brightsparkretired. See thread entitled "Rudeness"
> ...


Dougie

What the dickens are those things? I can't work out whether they are all items from a plumbers tool box or a sex shop!

Russell


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry asprn that collage went way over my head.

Ian


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Well I for one enjoyed hilldweller's post, which made me guffaw out loud.
> Dave


Then it achieved all it was intended to achieve.
A bit of fun.
I thought motorhomes were about fun.

However the humourless PC rejects from the Parking Warden Charisma School will have to tolerate my abominable humour for at most two months for there is no way I would consider paying again to post in this place.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What weird sex you must have, Russell.

You can buy those implements here:
http://www.hooklineandsinker.ca/

Dave


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

asprn said:


> suffolkian said:
> 
> 
> > I think your comments about Peter were uncalled for and not particularly helpful to Brightsparkretired. See thread entitled "Rudeness"
> ...


You're wasting your time Dougie. You've got to spell it out, preferably in 15 different languages.

Now what is Urdu for "sinker" ?

And don't forget the CE marking - lots of smilies in case they don't speak one of the official 15 languages.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> What the dickens are those things?


Russell,

Not S&M, but HL&S.  Perhaps a too-tenuous image (for some). Here's one I caught earlier....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*HLS*

I am not sure whether to laugh, cry or blush at this point!

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> have to tolerate my abominable humour for at most two months for there is no way I would consider paying again to post in this place.


Aw-please don't go Brian- I loved your Post! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Brian.............Don,t let the [email protected]#%$+ds grind you down :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> tolerate my abominable humour for at most two months for there is no way I would consider paying again to post in this place


we will hold you to that Brian


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Telbell said:


> Aw-please don't go Brian- I loved your Post! :lol: :lol:


Thank you but it's time to stop posting when my tenner runs out.

Look at the tin. Motor Home Facts, not Motor Home Fun.

For the first six months of MH life this place was invaluable though all I was asking were the same old questions.

Thereafter there is not so much to ask so I'm here for a bit of socialising. Now that was frowned on right at the beginning, I said "There are many bikers on here can we have a section where the bikers don't bore the non bikers to death ?". The reply came back:

=============
I'll ask around the mods - my feeling is that Nuke created the sub-forums to cater for those who use motorhomes in conjunction with their hobbies, and he'd be unwilling to create a forum for discussion of a general interest topic. 
=============

Fair enough. It's what it says on the tin. My "jokes" have been pulled twice by those tireless guardians of good taste and political correctness, here it is said that I am rude. This is quite understandable, with 30,000 people there has to be a bunch of humourless ones, another bunch of neanderthals, a bunch of wreckers. It probably can't survive as a commercial site without heavy handed moderation.

So time to stop being a pain and just read what I need for free and locate Fun elsewhere.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> Look at the tin. Motor Home Facts, not Motor Home Fun.


I thought that advertising had to go in the For Sale section?

Dougie.


----------

